# Dropping your Murano



## finelee (May 30, 2004)

Does anyone make a lowering kit for the Murano? Just installed a set of 20's and I would like to lower my ride an inch or two. Let me know, Len.


----------



## Gregl (Nov 19, 2004)

finelee said:


> Does anyone make a lowering kit for the Murano? Just installed a set of 20's and I would like to lower my ride an inch or two. Let me know, Len.


Hey I want to lower mine too. Has anyone done this yet?Gregl


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

http://www.drivewire.com/PerformanceParts/eibach/nissanmuranoprokit.html

http://www.autocarparts.com/part/273/118


----------



## Gregl (Nov 19, 2004)

*murano lowering springs*



finelee said:


> Does anyone make a lowering kit for the Murano? Just installed a set of 20's and I would like to lower my ride an inch or two. Let me know, Len.


Did some prelim search on lowering springs and all I can find are by Eibach of JDM $237. and will lower about 1.5" not much but its a start..Gregl


----------

